# iPhone integration, mismatched info displayed



## whitelightning (Dec 6, 2018)

As I get used to the car, the iPhone integration leaves a LOT to be desired.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I've had that happen before playing Spotify or Apple Music (I forget which) on my iPhone...except not with this car! It was in my last car, a Mitsubishi! So it's not the Tesla's fault.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

whitelightning said:


> As I get used to the car, the iPhone integration leaves a LOT to be desired.
> View attachment 18747


What exactly is wrong with the iPhone integration? Your picture is very blurry but I'm guessing you are referring to the image mismatch? That has nothing to do with phone integration.


----------



## whitelightning (Dec 6, 2018)

It was blurry because low light and a bad shot. I just thought the combination of words was funny. I’m used to CarPlay and this is a big step down even with voice control. I can use Siri but that’s not ideal when the car has its own system.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

first world issues. I agree carplay is a far superior way to integrate the phone's abilities to the car but sadly tesla did not go that way. I view it as that I bought a car, not an entertainment center. what that means is the value of operation/performance of the car far outweighs the infotainment system offered in the car.


----------



## whitelightning (Dec 6, 2018)

I just ask for a little better integration for calling contacts, or texting. Siri sort of works, but not perfectly.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

whitelightning said:


> It was blurry because low light and a bad shot. I just thought the combination of words was funny. I'm used to CarPlay and this is a big step down even with voice control. I can use Siri but that's not ideal when the car has its own system.


There was a really bad one making its way around the interwebs...

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/9q48nf

Slacker needs to improve their service or Tesla needs to switch off from them in my opinion. It's a decent service for now, but it won't cut it long term.

IMO overall this system is superior to CarPlay, but it depends on your needs I guess.


----------



## whitelightning (Dec 6, 2018)

With all the streaming and podcast services out there, they should be able to come up with better than slacker and tunein.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

This was close. Electrek podcast with an EV-related album art.










One thing I've noticed about numbers is that the car rounds up and the phone rounds down.


----------

